# Chia goo needles



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

If anyone has been longing for a set of Chiagoo interchangeables, now's the time to get them!! I just bought a set from Craftsy for 40% off!!!  Now I have the bamboos to compliment my Addi metals!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

do you have the addy?


gayleH said:


> If anyone has been longing for a set of Chiagoo interchangeables, now's the time to get them!! I just bought a set from Craftsy for 40% off!!!  Now I have the bamboos to compliment my Addi metals!


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-spin-bamboo-complete-needles/3285

The other sets are also on sale!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you provide the coupon link? I'm on Craftsy and can't see any coupon anywhere.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

no coupon needed. If you want the bamboo ones, just follow the link I gave, otherwise, search for the chiagoo needle sets.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks so much"


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Just found it. And ordered the complete set: http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-twist-red-complete-needles/2838


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, posted in double.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

I am hoping they live up to expectations. Many on here have given these needles a great review! Let me know when you get yours if you enjoy them!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I will.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have them and think they are very good needles..making a baby blanket now using size 10 1/2 with pipsqueak yarn and the yarn moves smoothly..


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The points do not look as sharp as the Knit Picks harmony. 
what do you think?


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

It is hard to say from looking at the pictures. I have the knit pick needles (in wood) and have been very dissatisfied with them. The cords loosen no matter how hard i use the key on them, and I have sent several sets back because they came free from the join. I'll admit that their tips are nice and pointy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> The points do not look as sharp as the Knit Picks harmony.
> what do you think?


Knit Picks Harmony needle are blunt in comparison to Chiaogoo red lace needles.

If you try both of them, Harmonies feel like toys, and red lace feel like precision knitting instruments.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

gayleH said:


> I am hoping they live up to expectations. Many on here have given these needles a great review! Let me know when you get yours if you enjoy them!


I don't have the interchangeables, but do have a number of fixed circs and they are fantastic! Of the different brands of circs I have which includes addi's and Signature Needle arts, Knit Pro ChiaGoo is my favorite. All the others are wonderful, but I put ChiaGoo at the top of that list.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

good to know.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Just found it. And ordered the complete set: http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-twist-red-complete-needles/2838


That's a very good price. I have the red lace needles and it cost a lot more. Good catch!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

DARN! And I just recently got a set of them at full price from Handsome Fibers! AAAARRRGGGHHHH!!


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

And they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine were 150 for a full set.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I got mine over a year ago and they were $124 but worth every penny..


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Just tried to order them and they say they are sold out. You can get on the wait list but I don't know if the sale price will still be in effect.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I actually had them in my cart. Had to order a small item for free shipping. Went back to cart sold out!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Read your post and raced to Craftsy . . . only to see that they are sold out! Here`s hoping when they`re back in stock the sale price will be honored. I am so pleased with the ChaioGoo needles; the sharp points are wonderful.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So sad. Went to the site, but the Twists are sold out and I already have bamboo 2-15.


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just ordered a set. I have the ChiaoGoo red lace sets and love them. Had another set of Cubics wooden needles that I had to return because 2 tips split and broke and the cables were constantly coming loose. I am looking forward to these bamboos


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Too late. I just bought them as two different sets, small and large and paid almost twice as the sale price. I love them and use them exclusively now.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I just ordered a set and a couple of skeins of Cascade 220 Superwash to get free shipping.

I have a set of Knit Picks interchangeable needles and had to have one size replaced because the needle wouldn't screw on the cable all the way and the yarn was constantly catching in the space. Now the replacement comes unscrewed with every few rows.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

kerrie35094 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Read your post and raced to Craftsy . . . only to see that they are sold out! Here`s hoping when they`re back in stock the sale price will be honored. I am so pleased with the ChaioGoo needles; the sharp points are wonderful.


I just went into Craftsy out of curiosity. It looks like the needles you are talking about are back in stock. Hurry!! 

Maggie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see I am going to have to start stashing money each week into a shoe box until I have enough for all these great sales... I would of loved the lace one's!!! maybe next year.. or next time !! and then there are all those yarn sales that go on!! wow some amazing savings if only I had the cash...LOL


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> I just went into Craftsy out of curiosity. It looks like the needles you are talking about are back in stock. Hurry!!
> 
> Maggie


Oh Maggie, you got me all excited. I was debating if I needed them and reading the reviews of the needles, then read that they were sold out. Okay, I do well without them. Then you post "Hurry" and I click "Go to check out" and BAM it is done and they will be on the way. Not even a stop at Paypal. Good grief! Oh well, three of my grands have become interested in knitting so they will get good needles. Knitters Pride Cubics, Knitters Pride Nova Cubics, Lanturn Moon, Choi Goo, and there are two more grands yet to become interested. I guess I can continue to shop.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Oh Maggie, you got me all excited. I was debating if I needed them and reading the reviews of the needles, then read that they were sold out. Okay, I do well without them. Then you post "Hurry" and I click "Go to check out" and BAM it is done and they will be on the way. Not even a stop at Paypal. Good grief! Oh well, three of my grands have become interested in knitting so they will get good needles. Knitters Pride Cubics, Knitters Pride Nova Cubics, Lanturn Moon, Choi Goo, and there are two more grands yet to become interested. I guess I can continue to shop.


You are buying all of these snazzy needles for your grandchildren. What a generous grandmother you are. I taught mine on my old short straight needles. Glad you were able to get them.

Maggie


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

gayleH said:


> If anyone has been longing for a set of Chiagoo interchangeables, now's the time to get them!! I just bought a set from Craftsy for 40% off!!!  Now I have the bamboos to compliment my Addi metals!


I thought about buying the bamboo before. Are bamboo the preferred knitting needles???


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you very much. I have been looking at the Chia goo needle set for awhile and did not want to pay that much but the sale was enough for me to order them. Can not wait until they arrive. I like the Nova Pride Cubic set but have not been able to loosen my stiches yet but am still trying.  Many thanks.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> You are buying all of these snazzy needles for your grandchildren. What a generous grandmother you are. I taught mine on my old short straight needles. Glad you were able to get them.
> 
> Maggie


Oh No, not for them, I plan to wear them out! It is just in case needles are as durable as they say they are, they may out last me.

The grands go home with bamboo needles from Tuesday Morning.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, Maggie, but the complete set of steel is still sold out. I appreciate you letting me know. I'm on their notification list for when they are back in stock. If only . . .


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

kerrie35094 said:


> Thanks, Maggie, but the complete set of steel is still sold out. I appreciate you letting me know. I'm on their notification list for when they are back in stock. If only . . . [/quote
> 
> which is better or favorable, steel or bamboo. I'm new at knitting so I don't know what to buy.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Well, you should get a commission from Craftsy. I have ordered the Red Lace Twist interchangeable set for the larger sizes, 5" tips. At first I thought I would just order the set of the small sizes, but they are sold out. Put my name on the waiting list, but no idea if that is for the sale price or not. Thought about it overnight and decided to order the complete set. You guessed it; sold out! Oh well, think I would really like the smaller sizes in the 4" tip anyway. So hemmed and hawed about getting the set of the larger sizes until it hit me. Good grief! That's less than a full tank of gas!!!! To have these wonderful tools that I will get to spend so much time with and make my life so much easier and my knitwork so much nicer?? Done. 

Thank you so much for your heads up about the sale! Hope you enjoy your bamboos as much as I know I will enjoy the metal ones. It's wonderful to get the good news that something thought beyond your reach can be in your hand!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> kerrie35094 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Maggie, but the complete set of steel is still sold out. I appreciate you letting me know. I'm on their notification list for when they are back in stock. If only . . . [/quote
> ...


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> My personal preference is bamboo. My friend insisted I get Addi turbo sock rockets with a nickel-plated finish for knitting socks. They feel wonderful but sometimes I feel like I don't have enough control because they slip so easily.
> 
> Maggie


Thank you, Maggie. I kind of like the bamboo too. The nickel do slip easy. I had problems once with stitches falling off.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Knit Picks Harmony needle are blunt in comparison to Chiaogoo red lace needles.
> 
> If you try both of them, Harmonies feel like toys, and red lace feel like precision knitting instruments.


I agree 100%! All I ever use anymore are my ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles - no matter what I'm knitting - and ChiaoGoo Red dpn's.

My Harmonies are just moldering away. Whenever I try to use any of them, it's pure torture, and that's only when I don't have the ChiaoGoos which I order immediately.

I have a huge set of Harmonies, but have no idea what I'm going to do with them. And bamboo??? Forget it!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I just ordered the set of Size 2 - 8 needles. I don't have a good set of bamboos so I hope I'll be happy with them. I have some Hiya Hiya metal interchangeable ones I bought that I really like, but sometimes bamboo works better with certain yarns.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> I agree 100%! All I ever use anymore are my ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles - no matter what I'm knitting - and ChiaoGoo Red dpn's.
> 
> My Harmonies are just moldering away. Whenever I try to use any of them, it's pure torture, and that's only when I don't have the ChiaoGoos which I order immediately.
> 
> I have a huge set of Harmonies, but have no idea what I'm going to do with them. And bamboo??? Forget it!!!


What is wrong with the bamboo??? I'm new at knitting and would like to order some but don't know the pros and cons. Enlighten me please!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

bjstatha said:


> What is wrong with the bamboo??? I'm new at knitting and would like to order some but don't know the pros and cons. Enlighten me please!


I prefer bamboo or wooden needles because my hands are not as nimble as they once were and I also have many interruptions while knitting, (Let Ms. Roxy out, let Ms Roxy in, get me DH coffee, ect.,ect.,ect.) and when I drop my knitting, metal needles like to slip out.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> What is wrong with the bamboo??? I'm new at knitting and would like to order some but don't know the pros and cons. Enlighten me please!


I think a lot depends on the bamboo. I like the yarn to move easily over the needles, but not too easily. My experience has been that yarn doesn't move easily enough *for me* over anything other than the metal ones. Yet, Addis for instance, are too slick for me. The ChiaoGoo Red Lace are steel, and not as slick, but slicker than any of the bamboo and wood I've tried.

Another thing about the Red Lace are the points and joins, and the nature of the cable. (I'm talking circulars here.) The points are comparable to Signatures, *very* pointy, the cable/needle joins are extremely smooth so even the finest yarn doesn't catch on them, and the cables do not kink or curl.

What I've done is buy one circular set - say size 5's, 32" long - of a brand I want to see if I'll like them. I use size 5's a lot. That's how I discovered the Addi Lace are too slick and not nearly as pointy as the Red Lace needles to suit me. IMHO, it's better to try one of a brand to see how you like it than to buy a set of interchangeables and discover you can't stand them!

The great thing about having such sharp points is when knitting lace, decreases and other fancy stitches are easier to knit. I've knit a gansey sweater and an aran vest recently on them, and those sharp points made it all easier.

I have many lace knitting friends who used to love Addis or wooden ones, bought a set of Red Lace to try, fell in love, and that's all they'll use now - like me.

Another wonderful thing about the ChiaoGoos is that they're not expensive at all. I buy mine from handsomefibers.com. They ship out the same day if at all possible, and have excellent customer service.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I prefer bamboo or wooden needles because my hands are not as nimble as they once were and I also have many interruptions while knitting, (Let Ms. Roxy out, let Ms Roxy in, get me DH coffee, ect.,ect.,ect.) and when I drop my knitting, metal needles like to slip out.


Yes this has happened to me and I'm new at knitting and sometimes cant pick up the stitches right. LOL


----------



## bevcustom (Feb 14, 2012)

I purchased a size #6 red lace (metal) twist needle and a 30" red lace cable (from ebay) just to try them, and fell in love with the smooth texture. The points are fine enough for lace weight yarn, but I tried them on heavier weight yarn with great success. I would have liked to get a complete set of the smaller needles, but I don't see them listed on the Craftsy page. I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't heard of this particular brand of needle but do know that bamboo is a great fiber for working with rayon yarns, in fact, almost mandatory to keep the stitches from sliding off your needles.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I haven't heard of this particular brand of needle but do know that bamboo is a great fiber for working with rayon yarns, in fact, almost mandatory to keep the stitches from sliding off your needles.


I have had trouble with metal needles and stitches sliding off the needle or the needle sliding out of the project.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> I thought about buying the bamboo before. Are bamboo the preferred knitting needles???


I agree, the only way to know what will work best for *you* is to get a bamboo circular as well as a steel (red lace) circular. Take them for a test drive then invest in what works best.

When my mother was unable to cook any longer and my dad took over the kitchen, things changed! In came the KitchenAide mixer, etc, etc. He would have been happy go get those for mom, he just didn`t know she had been working with inferior tools. Same with knitting. Invest. You won`t be sorry.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

bevcustom said:


> I purchased a size #6 red lace (metal) twist needle and a 30" red lace cable (from ebay) just to try them, and fell in love with the smooth texture. The points are fine enough for lace weight yarn, but I tried them on heavier weight yarn with great success. I would have liked to get a complete set of the smaller needles, but I don't see them listed on the Craftsy page. I guess I will have to wait.


handsomefibers.com is an excellent source for ChiaoGoo needles.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I tried to get them, but they are unavailable.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I tried to get them, but they are unavailable.


I think they are closed on Sundays unless you order online. What I do is call Monday thru Saturday, and leave a message for someone to call me. Soon, I get a call back. Then I place my order, and I get the needles about 3 days later.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

gayleH said:


> no coupon needed. If you want the bamboo ones, just follow the link I gave, otherwise, search for the chiagoo needle sets.


The sale is sold out. Sunday


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi there well the Chiaogoo Interchageables are sold out


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

cbjlinda said:


> do you have the addy?


I've owned the ChaioGoo Red Lace Twist Small Interchangeables for a about a year (and love them), and now thanks to you, I just ordered the matching Large set at 40 off!!! Mahalo nui loa (thank you very much), Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Neatb said:


> Hi there well the Chiaogoo Interchageables are sold out


Only that set. If you do a search for ChiaoGoo Interchangeable sets you'll find other ChiaoGoo sets that are also 40% off. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

bevcustom said:


> I purchased a size #6 red lace (metal) twist needle and a 30" red lace cable (from ebay) just to try them, and fell in love with the smooth texture. The points are fine enough for lace weight yarn, but I tried them on heavier weight yarn with great success. I would have liked to get a complete set of the smaller needles, but I don't see them listed on the Craftsy page. I guess I will have to wait.


Do a search for ChiaoGoo Interchangeable Needle sets and you'll find more that are on sale for 40% off. I did, and was able to order a set of Red Lace Twist Interchangeables at 40% off. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you for the information I will do just that


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

the sales I found were not the COMPLETE set


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

So. . . I got the notice for the Craftsy sale a couple of days ago and ordered a few skeins of yarn. I looked at the needle sets for a long time, but decided that since I bought a set of Addis recently, I really didn't need them.

Couldn't get them off my mind so I looked at them again this morning and ended up ordering the small size set in bamboo and the large size set in the red lace with the twisted cable. I guess that means that I will have to think about learning how to do lace now!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Where else are the small sets on sale? I've searched all morning and I'm becoming obsessed with finding it on sale since being sold out at craftsy. Suggestions?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

OddBodkin said:


> So. . . I got the notice for the Craftsy sale a couple of days ago and ordered a few skeins of yarn. I looked at the needle sets for a long time, but decided that since I bought a set of Addis recently, I really didn't need them.
> 
> Couldn't get them off my mind so I looked at them again this morning and ended up ordering the small size set in bamboo and the large size set in the red lace with the twisted cable. I guess that means that I will have to think about learning how to do lace now!


Of course you're going to have to learn how to knit lace! :lol: I learned knitting Dee O'Keefe's pattern: Ashton Shawlette, the one I learned on. She designed that one for the beginning lace knitter. That pattern has tips and tricks, a sort of tutorial, to help along with large charts and clear instructions. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette

Like learning any new skill, there is a learning curve, but well worth it. Also, there is an Ashton KAL in Dee's group on Ravelry where all of the help and support imaginable can be had, especially Dee's help. I wouldn't be knitting lace if it hadn't been for her. Here's a link to Dee's group: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee ...and the KAL: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/design-by-dee/2052892/726-750#743

ETA: I want to add that Dee never assumes the knitter knows what she's talking about, or assumes the knitter knows what is the best cast on or bind off, etc. to use for a specific design. She tells us exactly what is best, even going so far as to explain the best way to block the design.

Dee's name on KP and Ravelry is "Stevieland".


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

rebrenner31 said:


> Where else are the small sets on sale? I've searched all morning and I'm becoming obsessed with finding it on sale since being sold out at craftsy. Suggestions?


Try Amazon


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Of course you're going to have to learn how to knit lace! :lol: I learned knitting Dee O'Keefe's pattern: Ashton Shawlette, the one I learned on. She designed that one for the beginning lace knitter. That pattern has tips and tricks, a sort of tutorial, to help along with large charts and clear instructions. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette
> 
> Like learning any new skill, there is a learning curve, but well worth it. Also, there is an Ashton KAL in Dee's group on Ravelry where all of the help and support imaginable can be had, especially Dee's help. I wouldn't be knitting lace if it hadn't been for her. Here's a link to Dee's group: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee ...and the KAL: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/design-by-dee/2052892/726-750#743
> 
> ...


Thank you, CathyAnn! I will follow in you excellent footsteps!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It's regular price there.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It's regular price there.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

rebrenner31 said:


> It's regular price there.


try crafty again..I just ordered


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

I just placed an order with Craftsy for the Small set


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Did you get the bamboo or the lace needles?


----------



## Neatb (Jul 30, 2013)

I ordered the Bamboo small set on sale 53.97


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I was hoping for the small lace set.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

blawler said:


> Do a search for ChiaoGoo Interchangeable Needle sets and you'll find more that are on sale for 40% off. I did, and was able to order a set of Red Lace Twist Interchangeables at 40% off. Aloha... Bev


Where did you find more on sale? I have searched and searched and can not find them on sale, only full price of $160.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

arlenen said:


> Where did you find more on sale? I have searched and searched and can not find them on sale, only full price of $160.


Go to this web site and search for ChiaoGoo Interchangeable Needle Sets and you'll find other sets at 40% off. At least several days ago they still some available. Aloha... Bev

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-spin-bamboo-complete-needles/3285


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

blawler said:


> Go to this web site and search for ChiaoGoo Interchangeable Needle Sets and you'll find other sets at 40% off. At least several days ago they still some available. Aloha... Bev
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-spin-bamboo-complete-needles/3285


The large set is still available


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

too late, all gone. thanks anyway


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-spin-bamboo-large-needles/3284

THis is the set with the large needles. Still available at 5:36 AM


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

inisfada said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/chiaogoo-spin-bamboo-large-needles/3284
> 
> THis is the set with the large needles. Still available at 5:36 AM


I bought the whole set. Hope I didn't waste my money???


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Well, now they've sent me the small set of bamboos instead of the small set of red wire lace (they are out of these). Anyone want to trade a new small bamboo interchangeable set for a small red wire interchangeable set?


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

rebrenner31 said:


> Well, now they've sent me the small set of bamboos instead of the small set of red wire lace (they are out of these). Anyone want to trade a new small bamboo interchangeable set for a small red wire interchangeable set?


I bought the Complete set of Bamboo that were on sale. I wanted the red lace but the small ones. I guess will have to wait till they go on sale again. Sorry can't help you.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone received their set as ordered? Mine still says "processing". I can't believe that they haven't shipped yet!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

inisfada said:


> Has anyone received their set as ordered? Mine still says "processing". I can't believe that they haven't shipped yet!


Ordered my set (large red lace) on Sunday, the 27th, and received confirming e-mail. Was "shipped" via UPS late Tues. night/early Wednesday, the 30th. "Shipped" meant a label was created!! Took another day for it to actually be "in transit" from Colorado. Ups says to expect delivery Mon., Aug. 4th.

I know, seems like molasses to me, too. And this is the "3 day Select" UPS mode. I keep hoping they are just being conservative so that I will be pleasantly surprised if it gets here earlier. Don't they know that we want the needles in our hands when we push the "buy" button!!!!! On the other hand, if I had started driving Sunday, I could have gotten there, picked up the needle set, and be on my way back already. No, wait. I would be by the side of the road, knitting!!!!

Hope we both get them soon. Let us know, and tell us how you like them.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

On a slightly different note, I am on the waiting list for the small size set of red lace interchangeables and have 2 questions. Does anyone know what size tips for this set, 4" or 5"? The item/description disappeared before I could find out. Also, has anyone been in this situation with Craftsy before to know whether the sale price will be honored? I am assuming they will e-mail me when the set is available. Thanks.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I looked and looked but could not find the Red lace Steel, interchangeable, not the bamboo ones, on sale. Nor could I find a waiting list. Sooooo I decided, since I am not getting any younger and don't want to wait, I just pushed the "by now" button, paid full price. Shipping is free and fast. They should be in my hands the middle of next week. Hubby wanted to buy me jewelry but you can only wear so much, and I will use needles everyday for the rest of my life. ( needles are less expensive than diamonds!!!)


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I called them and they said they have no small sets of the red wire interchangeables in stock and they are not getting anymore. They said there was no wait list.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, guess I did the only thing left. I did see a complete set of Red lace, steel needles USED, for $145. on Amazon. But with the shipping it would cost the same as new with shipping paid.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I did receive ChiaoGoo Twist Red Lace Interchangeables that are stainless steel. Had much difficulty in getting the zipper around the corners. Very tight and almost not being able to open it. I am disappointed in the case but the needles are very nice. Feel like I should ask for a new case. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I had to pull with both hands to unzip it on the corners.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I would look into a replacement on the case for sure. Let us know how it goes


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you, I will let you know what happens.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I ordered mine on the 27th and they shipped them the 30th. Should be getting them soon.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

bjstatha said:


> I think I ordered mine on the 27th and they shipped them the 30th. Should be getting them soon.


Which set did you order? I ordered the complete set of bamboo.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

inisfada said:


> Which set did you order? I ordered the complete set of bamboo.


I ordered the complete set of bamboo too.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I ordered the complete set of Red Lace, steel. I am not sure about the bamboo, as the yarn does not slide as easy, at least on the ones I tried. We need reports on how we like them, steel and bamboo.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I ordered the complete set of Red Lace, and it arrived this morning.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I ordered my set of the Large, Twist, Red Lace needles the day the first post on this subject came out and I received them today, as ordered. Thanks so much for letting us know of this sale. Now I have both sets and am very happy with them. Aloha... Bev


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

have you had a chance to play with them yet?


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

arlenen said:


> I ordered the complete set of Red Lace, steel. I am not sure about the bamboo, as the yarn does not slide as easy, at least on the ones I tried. We need reports on how we like them, steel and bamboo.


I bought the complete set of bamboo. I wanted the red lace but they didn't have the complete set at the time. I hope these will suffice.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> I ordered the complete set of Red Lace, and it arrived this morning.


When did you order them because they didn't have the complete set when I ordered mine. So I got the bamboo. I'm new at knitting. hope they work for me.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I ordered them July 26th at about 10 o'clock.

I also already have a bamboo one and it's good, especially witk silky, slippery yarn.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I called them about the Chia goo needle case and they said that they would send another on to and return the one that the zipper does not work. But like the stainless steel needles. Thank you for telling us about the sale.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad to hear about the defect case being replaced. Whom did you call, the Chia people or crafty?


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

The phone # on the package 248 457-6887


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

knotlinda said:


> I called them about the Chia goo needle case and they said that they would send another on to and return the one that the zipper does not work. But like the stainless steel needles. Thank you for telling us about the sale.[/q
> 
> I will have to try the bamboo before I invest again. I wanted the complete set of red lace but they didn't have it when I ordered the ones on sale. Oh well, I will save my quarters. LOL!


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Got my red lace steel Chiao needles this morning. That was really fast. I have been using my really old Boyl interchangeables since forever and I have been happy with them except the cables are now quite stiff and not replaceable. So I chose to replace with Chiao and they are quite light and comfortable, and love the thin cable. The tips are more pointed, and when I get use to them, I think they will be easier to work with. Time will tell


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

arlenen said:


> Got my red lace steel Chiao needles this morning. That was really fast. I have been using my really old Boyl interchangeables since forever and I have been happy with them except the cables are now quite stiff and not replaceable. So I chose to replace with Chiao and they are quite light and comfortable, and love the thin cable. The tips are more pointed, and when I get use to them, I think they will be easier to work with. Time will tell


Oh boy!! They didn't have the complete set of the red lace so I got the complete set of the bamboo. I'm ready to get the red lace anyway and I have only knitted a pair of mittens. LOL! I had better get use to the bamboo first.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I purchased complete set. First time using interchangeable. I am knitting magic loop socks and needle portion keeps screwing from cable. Could I be twisting needle loose or are they not screwed tight enough?


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the T pin in the hole and a rubber gripper or wide rubber band to tighten the tip to the cable. That should do it.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

arlenen said:


> I use the T pin in the hole and a rubber gripper or wide rubber band to tighten the tip to the cable. That should do it.


Oh I thought the hole was for a life line. I will try that.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

carmicv said:


> Oh I thought the hole was for a life line. I will try that.


Yes it is for that too.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, great to know!


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

They're here! Ordered the set of Red Lace Interchangeables in large sizes on the 27th. They arrived this afternoon. Everything in good condition and no problem with the case zipper as one KP'er reported. Using Red Lace fixed circular needles on 2 current projects. A third WIP is on a Boye interchangeable. I will switch that out for one of my new Red Laces. Will be interesting to see what I think of the difference. Already know that I prefer the Chaio Goo points and cables! But this will be on a larger size needle and working flat. Sooo Happy!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

flightpath said:


> They're here! Ordered the set of Red Lace Interchangeables in large sizes on the 27th. They arrived this afternoon. Everything in good condition and no problem with the case zipper as one KP'er reported. Using Red Lace fixed circular needles on 2 current projects. A third WIP is on a Boye interchangeable. I will switch that out for one of my new Red Laces. Will be interesting to see what I think of the difference. Already know that I prefer the Chaio Goo points and cables! But this will be on a larger size needle and working flat. Sooo Happy!


I am very happy for you! I am still waiting . My order was delayed because the wool I ordered to obtain the free shipping was out of stock!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello, I received the 2nd zipper case for the Red Lace Interchangeables and the zipper is sewed very close to the zipper on one side and far away from the other side which makes it not easy to unzipper. She also said that she would put in a plastic bag plus postage to mail the 1st one back to them. There was not aplastic bag nor postage plus they sent a cable to me that I did not order. Not pleased with this company. Glad to hear that others are fairing out nicely. If I am billed on my credit card I will return the whole kit and kubutle back to them. Sorry to be upset about this but business is business. Inferior products should not be sent to customers that can be repeat customers. It is bad business.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I ordered from Amazon missed sale. Yes zipper was difficult at first but fine now. I had an issue with tightening cables and a fellow KP assisted me. Wish kit came with instructions ha ha. Pleased with needles.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

knotlinda said:


> Hello, I received the 2nd zipper case for the Red Lace Interchangeables and the zipper is sewed very close to the zipper on one side and far away from the other side which makes it not easy to unzipper. She also said that she would put in a plastic bag plus postage to mail the 1st one back to them. There was not aplastic bag nor postage plus they sent a cable to me that I did not order. Not pleased with this company. Glad to hear that others are fairing out nicely. If I am billed on my credit card I will return the whole kit and kubutle back to them. Sorry to be upset about this but business is business. Inferior products should not be sent to customers that can be repeat customers. It is bad business.


So sorry you are having problems. I have mine now and have had a chance to use them and Yes I love them. My old ones had such large heavy cables I could not do the magic loop easily. Now I see why I was having trouble. These cables are wonderful, the case is fine and I see no problems at all. I am happy I went ahead and bought them even tho they were full price. I did get them from E-bay or Amazon, can't remember. I shopped both sites.


----------



## elaineknits (Jan 11, 2013)

I just ordered the metal ChiaGoo interchangeables because of all the recommendations here. I have some old KnitPicks which were good but kept coming apart when in use. Hope these are better.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

flightpath said:


> They're here! Ordered the set of Red Lace Interchangeables in large sizes on the 27th. They arrived this afternoon. Everything in good condition and no problem with the case zipper as one KP'er reported. Using Red Lace fixed circular needles on 2 current projects. A third WIP is on a Boye interchangeable. I will switch that out for one of my new Red Laces. Will be interesting to see what I think of the difference. Already know that I prefer the Chaio Goo points and cables! But this will be on a larger size needle and working flat. Sooo Happy!


A note of caution to you about switching a WIP onto the metal ChiaoGoo needles. Check the size of the needles. All size 6's, for example are NOT created equal. There's not much difference, but it may be noticeable. I have a set of Knitter's Pride wooden needles and are slightly different from my metal ChiaoGoo's and the difference IS noticeable. Enjoy your ChiaoGoo's. I LOVE mine. Aloha... Bev


----------

